# UAE Employment Visa Processing Time



## jawadahmed

Hi,

This is my first time posting a message and hope someone can reply back with positive information. have a job offered in UAE JTL (Free Zone) on Dec 2013. It's a private company hired as manager, they did mentioned that they are going to apply for the Visa in middle of January 2014. After taking all the documents the last thing I send them a scanned picture on 27th of January, I have been told it may take few days to process the visa, but as of February 26th 2014 I still haven't received the visa yet. I had contacted them couple of times, the HR department kept on telling me that the visa is still in process. Does it really takes that much of time to process Employment visa?


----------



## arabianhorse

jawadahmed said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting a message and hope someone can reply back with positive information. have a job offered in UAE JTL (Free Zone) on Dec 2013. It's a private company hired as manager, they did mentioned that they are going to apply for the Visa in middle of January 2014. After taking all the documents the last thing I send them a scanned picture on 27th of January, I have been told it may take few days to process the visa, but as of February 26th 2014 I still haven't received the visa yet. I had contacted them couple of times, the HR department kept on telling me that the visa is still in process. Does it really takes that much of time to process Employment visa?


Yes. Its only been 2 months and a bit. Relax could be another 3 -6 months yet


----------



## pzero1

I am currently in the same situation ...what were you up too at the end ..plz share your experience ..thx


----------

